# 2005 specialized p1



## hanktref (Oct 8, 2008)

A guy at the LBS is selling his P1 for $500.

specs (off the top of my head) 
frame: 2005 p1
brake: juicy 3 (i think)
crankset: haussfelt (singlespeed)
chain: KMC
fork: manitou stance
rear axle: bolt on
tires: holy rollers


Is $500 steep? He says that he never really jumped it and bought it more for trials. 

Other than that I've been thinking about building an Azonic steelhead.

any thoughts?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

A little steep. I'd go $375-400 max, personally... It's tough when you don't know what exactly the bike has been through.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah steep for a 2005


----------



## hanktref (Oct 8, 2008)

I took it for a little spin a couple days ago and it was cool. we got down to about $350 but the forks were really soft-Manitou Stance. At this point i think the forks are a deal breaker since new ones would put me back another couple of hundred. fun bike though.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah too much at original price. offer £300 or go elsewhere


----------

